# EEA2 refusal, please help



## alenka (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, 
I have recieved a refusal for residence card, because my husband did not provided enough documents to proove his self-employment (which he can provide). HO stated that I will need to leave the country or to make an appeal against HO decision by 10 working days. My question is : do I need to make an appeal or can I just make another EEA2 application? as at the end of the letter they write "If you consider that you have a right to reside in UK as a matter of EU law, and are in a position to submit the necessary info to support your application for a residence card as recognition of that right, you may alternatively wish to submit a further application"

Thanks


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, could you please give me the entire list of the documents required to prove self-employment as I will probably need to apply as self-employed. I am so worried about missing some of the document I will need that I am seriously considering ditching self employment for a year and getting a normal job just for visa purposes...


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


alenka said:


> Hello,
> I have recieved a refusal for residence card, because my husband did not provided enough documents to proove his self-employment (which he can provide). HO stated that I will need to leave the country or to make an appeal against HO decision by 10 working days. My question is : do I need to make an appeal or can I just make another EEA2 application? as at the end of the letter they write "If you consider that you have a right to reside in UK as a matter of EU law, and are in a position to submit the necessary info to support your application for a residence card as recognition of that right, you may alternatively wish to submit a further application"
> 
> Thanks


Reapply and this time make sure to include sufficient supporting documents/evidence.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Reapply and this time make sure to include sufficient supporting documents/evidence.
> 
> ...


Did you guys watch immigration dispatch yesterday over 17 thousand application has been tag as friction http://www.channel4.com/programmes/dispatches/episode-guide/series-118/episode-8


----------



## alenka (Jan 15, 2013)

ashkevron said:


> Out of curiosity, could you please give me the entire list of the documents required to prove self-employment as I will probably need to apply as self-employed. I am so worried about missing some of the document I will need that I am seriously considering ditching self employment for a year and getting a normal job just for visa purposes...


Well, it was not clear at all what they wanted from EEA2 form, but in the 'Reasons for refusal letter' they state it more clearly : if you are recently self employed you must provide:
- A national Insurance contribution statement of account, together with proof of payment.
-Notification rom the Inland Revenue of self employment (this should be a letter informing the person of their registration + include 10 digit UTR number)

If you self employed for more than a year provide :
- Last few NI contribution statements of accounts + proof of payment
- Self assesment evidence
But they should expect to see some or all of the fallowing:
-invoices and/or customer testimonials in respect of work done
-Trading accounts
-Bank statements
-Evidence of advertising / business promotion material

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seems like employed people have it much easier than self-employed

Good luck!!!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Thank you very much! How often does one get NI contribution statements? And what is a Self assessment evidence, proof one is paying tax or something?


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

ashkevron said:


> Out of curiosity, could you please give me the entire list of the documents required to prove self-employment as I will probably need to apply as self-employed. I am so worried about missing some of the document I will need that I am seriously considering ditching self employment for a year and getting a normal job just for visa purposes...




From my bitter experience with the UKBA I have learnt is that even after your application has been sent to them you need to keep a good record of the documents. 

When the EEA applications are recieved by them they go in Uncle bens Pillow. Which is then used for six months until the last minute. Then they ask you to come for interview. Once the interview is sucesul they will turn up in the middle of the night banging on your door to check if you are really who you say you are. 

The whole point is you can't just go in a job for a little while jut for visa purposes. Any ways it's still not that easy though. 

I'LL SUGEST YOU PREPARE TO BE CALLED FOR AN INTERVIEW OR JUST SEND THEM THE DOCUMENTS WHICH YOU THINK ARE APPROPRIATE TO SEND. IF YOU THINK THEY WOULD HELP THE ENTRY CLEARANCE OFFICER IN MAKING A DESICION THEN YOU MAY DO SEND THEM. 
SEND THEM A COVERING LETTER TOO EXPLAING WHY YOU SENT THESE. 

good luck & keep updating here. 

I hope you get visa. My file is already more than 6 months in the pillow. If you know why I mean. 

Thanks 

Bye.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

alenka said:


> Well, it was not clear at all what they wanted from EEA2 form, but in the 'Reasons for refusal letter' they state it more clearly : if you are recently self employed you must provide:
> - A national Insurance contribution statement of account, together with proof of payment.
> -Notification rom the Inland Revenue of self employment (this should be a letter informing the person of their registration + include 10 digit UTR number)
> 
> ...






It only looks easy but it's not. Same as all that glitters is not Gold. 

It seems to me that the UKBA are not happy granting EEA2 applications. 

Why can an EEA1 application be decided in a day & EEA2 can't be dealt in a day. 

At least you got a refusal. Think about me 6 months waited but no result. During 6 months gone for interview. Had officers in my house to investigate. 

Total 11 months waited. Even for a refusal. 

How bad can it get


----------

